# multi-messenger for Mac?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

On Linux and Windows, I used pidgin, but I didn't see a Mac version on their site.

I set up iChat to work with AIM, but it doesn't seem to work with MSN, YIM, or ICQ (unless it does but I just didn't see it?)

So what multi-messengers are good for Mac. OR, is it possible to use MSN, YIM, and ICQ on iChat?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone?

It seems I can only use iChat with Bonjour, AIM, Google Talk, Jabber.
Is there any way to make it work with MSN, YIM, ICQ?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm not too sure, but if all else fails, you can always use meebo.com


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Couriant said:


> hmm not too sure, but if all else fails, you can always use meebo.com


I suppose, still, it would be nice to have a program that did this.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://www.adiumx.com/

may work for you


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Couriant said:


> http://www.adiumx.com/
> 
> may work for you


Bingo.

Supports pretty much every IM protocol out there and has an extensive collection of plugins/additions.

The GUI is also incredibly flexible and can be made to look however you want/need.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

the new ichat that is in leopard does the same thing.... if you have leopard


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

dannyn said:


> the new ichat that is in leopard does the same thing.... if you have leopard


Although I haven't tested the Leopard version yet, isn't this still using a Jabber account with transports to the other IM protocols?

If so, althought useable, I don't think its quite as nice/simple as the direct IM protocol support that AdiumX has.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

That is correct on all counts. It does support Google chat now, though!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

VegasACF said:


> That is correct on all counts. It does support Google chat now, though!


Google Talk is just using jabber anyways. 

Looks like the Trillian client for OS X should be out anytime soon also: http://www.ceruleanstudios.com


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Couriant said:


> http://www.adiumx.com/
> 
> may work for you


Doesn't that use the same "libpurple" library that's part of Pidgin?

EDIT: According to the Pidgin site, Adium is basically Pidgn for OS X.

Peace...


----------

